# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  EJB چیست ؟

## L u k e

سلام به همه ی دوستان
می خواستم بدونم EJB چیه و چه کاربردی داره  ؟
یه جا خوندم که یه چیزی تو مایه های Window Service ه

----------


## spiderman200700

سلام به شما.
EJB یا Enterprise JavaBeans architecture (معماری تجاری JavaBeans).
فکر میکنم یه  معماری یا کتابخونه برای نوشتن سریع ، امن  و با کیفیت برنامه های مالی و تجاری جاوا باشه.
http://www.roseindia.net/java/jee5/what-is-ejb3.shtml
EJB 3.0 Tutorials

----------

